# Overnight in wetherby



## blade1889 (Jul 14, 2008)

Need a safe & free overnight place for 1 night near wetherby racecourse.
Any recommendations appreciated
Thx


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-62489-0.html

Caravan Club site at racecourse.

Dave p


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Wetherby*

Hi

Just off the A1 is a large hotel. Next door is a pub. I have seen many motorhomes there. Sorry, I do not know it's name.

Russell


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

We stopped for a couple of hours one lunch-time next to the river, by crossing the A1 from the A168, just after leaving the southern roundabout out of Wetherby.

53.919998,-1.379235

It was a quiet spot with a few vehicles coming and going (I cannot remember what the buildings were). There were no signs warning against stopping overnight, as far as I recall.

Good luck - Gordon


----------

